# Crazy Mice!!



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I was surfing youtube when I found this video... it's funny and a bit sad at the same time!

Here's the link:


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Yea, my mice love to do that.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

hahahaha!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Always funny to watch...but man does that wheel need washed. GROSS! Can you imagine how bad it stinks?


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

Me and my mum laughed so loud watching that. theyre soooo cute


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Iv'e seen a buck cover a wheel in poop/pee in a matter of hours :lol:


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

XD I know right? I hate cleaning wheels


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Here's another one  http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&featu ... _ytrpF1Jo0


----------

